# Stupid Question - CGC vs CD



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Can someone explain the differences to me? I was on the akc website but it kind of stunk going back and forth from screen to screen so I'm just asking the experts here. 

Does the CGC need to be completed before you start on the CD? Does it help if you do the CGC first?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

no your dog doesnt have to test for his CGC (Canine Good Citizen) certificate before earning a CD (Companion Dog) title.
please...there are no stupid questions!!!!!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Spam/hijack - is there a link on the akc or ukc that has the different stages of the titles?

ie for a CD you have to do x,y,z

does that make sense?


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's what I found earlier...

http://www.akc.org/events/obedience/getting_started.cfm


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

there is a TON of information on the AKC site....the rules for each title...an EXACT description of the different exercises....measurements for regulation jumps for obedience... etc.etc...holler if you need help finding something specific


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I' looking for Rally and obedience mostly....I know you have to score something or other. I took a class called Breeds and behaviors and they gave it to us but the professor annoyed me and made me never want to do akc events soooo i got rid of it, now of course reconsidering it.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Found it. Is there the stations some where for rally?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

If you keep looking around on the AKC site, yes, you should be able to find a list of Rally station signs. Or Google Rally Station Signs and you'll find them.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Excellent so it really could be random ones. Found them! thanks. Moxie can do most of the, she's not good st ll of them because sheliked to be infront rather than to the side of me when sitting /laying down


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

The CGC is more of a basic manners test. Where as a CD is the basic level obediance title. You do not need one for the other.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

If a club holds obedience and it's like a terrier club would you be able to enter a golden?


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Most likely yes. The only execptions are breed national show. They sometimes have breed specific OB trials as part of their national show. Otherwise OB is all breed regardless of the club hosting it


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

In Canada the CGN, which is the same, is not the prerequisite for any further obedience work. It is an excellent first step toward a CD or RN though! A great first step for people like me, who had never done any dog activities before.


----------

